# Knit Colors "Count"erpillar - FREE pattern



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This 26 Colors Counterpillar will be a friendly aid in reinforcing skills in color and number recognition, and numerical order and values, as preschoolers place the rings onto the lacing cord to complete this fun learning toy they could then play with. Knit with #4-worsted weight yarn of many colors, their small hands will love the soft, large, easy-to-grip rings, as they use their eye-hand-coordination and tactile skills to lace them and count the beads. Theyll be exercising all kinds of skills, but theyll just think theyre having fun!!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-colors-counterpillar

FREE


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

What a super toy Lorraine, to help children with their colours and counting :thumbup:
It's wonderful of you to offer this pattern for free ~ thank you


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you for the pattern it is so cute and will be a useful teaching aid.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

You are both very welcome! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

This is so sweet! Wish I had grand children!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is so cute!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Really cute. I have to stop seeing these great patterns before I explode.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lol, Bevmckay!

This is so cute and creative, Loraine! Such a useful gift, too.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Great job lorraine. Looks lovely .


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is so cute, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cute and useful little catterpiller!


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

Very clever and so cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you for the pattern


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

:thumbup: Wow that is really cute well done :-D


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks so much! Having also been a preschool director, I was always looking for new ways to make learning fun. Too bad I didn't have time to design then! Retirement is wonderful!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that is adorable!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is an amazing pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lorraine, Wow!!!! It is fantastic and any preschooler will be enthralled! It is so cute and educational. I love it!!! You are too generous to give this pattern for FREE. I just downloaded it. THANK YOU!!!! ;0


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I just downloaded this pattern and read through it. I am very impressed with the professionalism in the development and design of the pattern.

So well done.

And thank you again for such a delightful toy to knit.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Love it !! Thank you so much.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

AlanaBlakely said:


> This is so sweet! Wish I had grand children!


Thanks! Wish I had grandchildren, too!  But my kids tell me to be patient...give them some time. They both got married 2 yrs. ago. So I'm awaitin'!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very cute...well done is right! Think I need to make one for my grand-son..


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> Lorraine, Wow!!!! It is fantastic and any preschooler will be enthralled! It is so cute and educational. I love it!!! You are too generous to give this pattern for FREE. I just downloaded it. THANK YOU!!!! ;0


Thanks, Candy! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> I just downloaded this pattern and read through it. I am very impressed with the professionalism in the development and design of the pattern.
> 
> So well done.
> 
> And thank you again for such a delightful toy to knit.


Thank you for such lovely compliments, SouthernGirl! Especially coming from someone as talented as yourself! Much appreciated!!
Enjoy the pattern!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

That is very clever and so cute. Lots of work as well.
I tried to load the pattern but Craftsy site is not working right now. It must be overloaded due to their big sale. Dang !


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Love your caterpillar and the educational aspect of it. Appreciate the time and effort you have put into this project. Also love your avatar, is there a pattern for it?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wee Brenda said:


> Love your caterpillar and the educational aspect of it. Appreciate the time and effort you have put into this project. Also love your avatar, is there a pattern for it?


Thanks for your kind words. My avatar is my Knit Smile Train Charity Pattern. Information about this pattern is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192934-1.html


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

sanchezs said:


> That is very clever and so cute. Lots of work as well.
> I tried to load the pattern but Craftsy site is not working right now. It must be overloaded due to their big sale. Dang !


Oh, so THAT'S why it took so long to load their website! I thought it might be something with my computer! 
Thanks for your lovely words. Hope you can download the pattern soon!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That is extra special - any child would love to play with it. It looks like fun to knit too. Thank you for the pattern


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you. This is delightful and will be fun to make for my grandson.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you verymuch


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thankyou so much for this fantastic pattern. Love it


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

too cute


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for such a BEE-OO-TEE-Ful pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, thank YOU all for such positive comments about my pattern! I'm so happy you all love the pattern so much! I hope you enjoy making it!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

So cute! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

My dear Lorraine,what a wonderful person you are to give away this pattern of a precious "count" erpillar..What a help it will be for young children.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

amudaus said:


> My dear Lorraine,what a wonderful person you are to give away this pattern of a precious "count" erpillar..What a help it will be for young children.


Thanks, Maureen for your kind words. Yes...my intention WAS to help young children learn in a fun way.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Adorable toy, and so educational! Thanks so much for the pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very clever! As an ex primary school teacher I can see how this would really work with young children


----------

